# A BIG Gaboon...



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

This girl has been in my collection for about 10 years now... She is a sweet heart, until its feeding time... LOL She is about 6 and a half feet long now... This pic was taken a while back...


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

She's a beauty Greg!! :2thumb: If I ever get a DWA license, a gaboon is the one I'd definately have, my all time fave snake! : victory:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

that is a beaut, im after another1 : victory:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW shes huuuuge!! Beautiful! (jealous much! )


----------



## Chewitt (Jul 28, 2009)

Just out of interest,if you have Dwa animal shouldnt it be in a room with 50 locks onit ect,just from what ive read on here thats all not having a go or anything.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

Chewitt said:


> Just out of interest,if you have Dwa animal shouldnt it be in a room with 50 locks onit ect,just from what ive read on here thats all not having a go or anything.


he is in america


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I see another tail in there.... Are you breeding?


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Great pic Greg, Gaboon Vipers are just awesome vipers to keep. Definately one of my faves along with Puff Adders.
I kept a large (or what I thought was large until I read yours was 6.5') 3' female WA Gaboon Viper for about a year and she was one of the best captives I've had. Unfortunately she wasn't a strike feeder though so I had to sell her.


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice looking Gaboon!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

trueviper said:


> Unfortunately she wasn't a strike feeder though so I had to sell her.


She is now :2thumb: and she's a tad over 4ft


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I cant see the piccie :-(, i was told yesterday from a friend that they can get massive if you feed them enough


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone...

I do breed them... They are some of the greatest vipers I have ever worked with... Easy to maintain and breed and they usually are not very volitile... LOL...

I am shifting my focus to the smaller East African gaboon (Bitis gabonica)... I like their smaller size compared to West African gaboon (Bitis rhinoseros) and they are a bit prettier in my opinion...



messengermatt said:


> I cant see the piccie :-(, i was told yesterday from a friend that they can get massive if you feed them enough


Hey Matt, not sure why you cant see the pic...
They can grow up to 7 feet long and get Very heavy... They are the largest of the old world or true vipers... If you still can not see it, I can send it to you... Later...


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> I cant see the piccie :-(, i was told yesterday from a friend that they can get massive if you feed them enough


Anything will get big if you power feed them



Gregg M said:


> Thanks everyone...
> 
> I do breed them... They are some of the greatest vipers I have ever worked with... Easy to maintain and breed and they usually are not very volitile... LOL...
> 
> ...


Greg, I thought that there were two kinds of gaboons, Bitis Gabonica, but they were different locales, and the Rhino viper was a different species? You have just confuzzled me!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, mine's touching 5ft at the min, 6 and a half is going to be nice!! Some big monster you've got.

I wish mine was a sweetheart. Wanna swap?? :whistling2:


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Mujician said:


> Anything will get big if you power feed them
> 
> 
> 
> Greg, I thought that there were two kinds of gaboons, Bitis Gabonica, but they were different locales, and the Rhino viper was a different species? You have just confuzzled me!


The two gaboons used to be classified as...
East African gaboon= Bitis gabonica gabonica
and
West African gaboon= Bitis gabonica rhinoseros

Through molecular testing it was found that the two are very different from eachother and each now have their own full species status...

The E A gaboon is now Bitis gabonica and the W A gaboon is Bitis rhinoseros, not to be confused with Bitis nasicornis which is the "Rhino viper" or "swamp Jack"...

Hope this unconfuzzled you... LOL


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

wow what a beaut of a snake :no1:


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

absoloutley stunning! :2thumb:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Edit: oops, wrong one


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

What a beauty :flrt:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Gregg M said:


> The two gaboons used to be classified as...
> East African gaboon= Bitis gabonica gabonica
> and
> West African gaboon= Bitis gabonica rhinoseros
> ...


ah the wonders of taxonomy hey, it certainly takes alot of keeping on top of, I was told the other day that Zhaoermia mangshanensis is now Protobothrops and lets not start on the Trimeresurus complex:lol2:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

SiUK said:


> ah the wonders of taxonomy hey, it certainly takes alot of keeping on top of, I was told the other day that Zhaoermia mangshanensis is now Protobothrops and lets not start on the Trimeresurus complex:lol2:


You could do with a monthly update! Any species which has been reclassified in any way would have to go in it!


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

use to get nightmares out gaboons when i was a young lad ,they still freak me out ,total respect for them tho : victory:


----------

